# Biothane or leather leash?



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

Do you find leather or biothane better for obedience training? Which is better for getting that quick “pop” for a correction?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I use a 4ft leather leash from Leerburg


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I like 3/8” 4ft leather leashes for obedience. Light, easy to carry, comfortable in the hand and never bulky. 

I like my biothane for protection work and tracking.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

3’ - 3/8-1/2” leather for ob. Biothane for tracking


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I swore I would never use biothane because it feels like rubber. I hate the feel of it in my hand.


So I find the most butter soft leather leashes I can find.


I have a biothane tracking line, but with gloves I don't have to feel it, and its easy to clean after being out in the field. Besides, I've never seen a 33' leather leash available.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I try to avoid synthetics. (Aesthetic & enviornmental concerns) My long lines and tracking lines are all cotton web. Ordinary leash 6' leather; in the ring leash 4' leather..


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

leather, once broken in, is fantastic. Looks good, feels good, and grip is very good anywhere along the length. Biothane is good if you want a bright color that can been seen from a distance, for instance, SAR practice. It is also easier to clean if it gets wet, wet cotton can get into some very tight knots.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BobbyShermanice said:


> Do you find leather or biothane better for obedience training? Which is better for getting that quick “pop” for a correction?


Leather all the way. I have a braided leather leash that has seen some repairs but it is now about 44 years old. I have the 6' lead that I got for Billy when he was my patrol dog, so now about 25 years old. 
However, Sabi's tracking lead was nylon web and I loved it, until my darling spouse tied knots in it. 
I was given a biothane leash and I hated it. Did not like the feel and did not like the grip.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

angelas said:


> I swore I would never use biothane because it feels like rubber. I hate the feel of it in my hand.
> 
> 
> So I find the most butter soft leather leashes I can find.
> ...


Tack shop. They will have leather, pricey but worth it.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ray Allen sells a 33' leather tracking line:

https://www.rayallen.com/leather-tracking-line-33


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Having an extensive background in equestrian, I have a deep appreciation for nice leather. The way it looks, feels and even smells. That being said, for anything that will be predominantly exposed to the elements I am a huge fan of biothane. It is strong, supple, completely weather and waterproof, super easy to clean, and affordable. All of my dogs hiking collars are made of it with riveted name plates, they all still look practically new after heavy use.

For going out and about, or to an event of some sort I have a nice leather collar. I will always love the look and feel of it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nothing like a good Leather leash I still have karats old leash I use from 1997. Always a good grip. Biothane great for swimming - first swims or when beaches are really crowded and dogs have to be leashed. I have extra long biothane leash just for this. Sand does not cling to it like they do with cotton leashes. Also for trailing but often on no leash. In nose work class I used but was awfully slippery if using hotdogs as training treats. Con- Not the greatest grip


----------

